# Rome wasn't built in a day.



## seitt

Greetings

“Rome wasn't built in a day.” is an expression used to mean that nothing worthwhile can be done or happen quickly – you have to be patient.

Please could you give me a literal translation of “Rome wasn't built in a day.” and also the idiomatic equivalent which you use to encourage people to be patient and/or to persevere?

Best wishes, and many thanks,

Simon


----------



## Rallino

The literal translation is: _Roma bir günde kurulmadı_. 
This is used in movie dubs/subtitles, as it's pretty clear and understood by everyone. However, in _real _Turkish, it's not a common idiom.
the Turkish counterpart is_ Sabreden derviş muradına ermiş_.


----------



## seitt

Many thanks – if one uses ‘kurmak’, wouldn't it mean ‘to found’ rather than ‘to build’?


----------



## FlyingBird

seitt said:


> Many thanks – if one uses ‘kurmak’, wouldn't it mean ‘to found’ rather than ‘to build’?


kurmak=to set

Sofrayı kurmak=to set the table

Roma bir günde kurulmadı=Roma was not found/set in one day

inşa etmek=to build

Roma bir günde inşa edilmedi.

but i prefer Rallino's translation


----------



## Rallino

I think that _kurmak_ can also mean _to establish_.


----------



## seitt

Many thanks - I'm still grapping with this usage of kurmak - can 'ev kurmak' mean 'to build a house', for example? Or do you have to say 'ev inşa etmek'?


----------



## Rallino

No, we don't use it to talk about constructing only one building. You would use _inşa etmek_ or simply _yapmak_._
Ev kurmak_ exists, by the way, in a figurative meaning: _to build a home (to get married and have kids)_.

I think that, with _kurmak_, the idea is never merely constructing something. If it starts fully functioning and, perhaps, expanding, then it would be a good time to use _kurmak_.
For example, we can say, _iş kurmak_ (to start a business). This doesn't mean that you have built an office for yourself. It means you have your own business that functions and grows.
You can _kurmak_ a city, a residential area (many blocks), a factory, a website, a business, an association, a political party.


----------



## seitt

Many thanks, all clear now.


----------

